
Letter to the MIT community: Immigration is a kind of oxygen - dsr12
http://news.mit.edu/2019/letter-community-immigration-is-oxygen-0625
======
PaulHoule
But then what is emigration?

People who don't like government oppression in China can leave and escape it.

People who don't like a "rigged" system in Korea can come to the U.S. to
escape it.

Those people might stay and fight if they didn't have somewhere to go -- open
immigration policies aid and abet oppression in the places where people come
from.

~~~
drdeca
If this is true (if it does help the countries people want to leave), why do
dictatorial states (such as NK) frequently forbid people from leaving?

